# NUTRIA and ****



## mikecraw015 (Jun 8, 2007)

Does anyone here have any good recipe's for nutria and ****?


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)




----------



## saltydawg (Dec 30, 2007)

nutria is one of my favorites down here, clean quarter and soak in salt/vinegar water at least 6 hours then cook like a rabbit, grilling is good, casserole is good smothered in onions and bell peppers good


----------

